

Satanists seek to 'adopt-a-highway' in New York - akuma_khan
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-satanic-temple-adopt-a-highway-campaign/x/3532086

======
rbkillea
There video could stand to be a _little_ less unsettling.

